# fishing line counter for downrigger?



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Guys

Found this on ebay (see image below)
Has anyone ever used one of these? it counts your fishing line as it goes down and i was thinking of getting one to use on my downrigger. Theyre asking $27.50 posted. Sounds a bit steep... any opinions?










Cheers

OD


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

hay outback i use to import these and sell them to stores. good unit if they are the ryobe one made in japan and at that price its chep.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

hey od
the other option is to buy colour coded braid which is marked at set intervals,i think diawa has a product called sensor braid.might not be as accurate as what your looking at


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Does that counter count the meters? and is it an easy instal job? all this talking about downriggers is tempting me! planning a trip down Eucumbine for a weekend (april 07) trolling (about 30km planned) and I know the trout go deep during the day.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

I bit the bullet and ordered one from ebay. Will let you guys know if i wasted my money or not 

aleg75 - the ebay desciption says it counts from 0-999 metres

Cheers

OD


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Once you get it an install it i would be very keen to see a pic or two of it!

btw - what downrigger are you using?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dee, what was the ebay site you found it on , am interested, mate i have to hand it to you , you get onto some good little toys , love it


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Bigbazoo heres the link - line counter

Aleg75 - Ive got a Scotty Lake troll that Gatesy so graciously organised for a bunch of us. I havent installed it yet but hope to do so soon.


----------

